# Webserver ... Welcher ist der beste ?



## pamax (4. März 2005)

Hi,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem "guten" Betriebsprogramm für einen Webserver.
Was für Betriebssysteme kommen da in frage? (Windows, Linux, Unix etc.)
Ích möchte das der Server folgendes kann : -PHP -MySql .(Und schnell ist )

Danke, 

Pamax


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Eindeutig: Apache unter Linux


----------



## pamax (4. März 2005)

gibts noch andere Meinungen?

(ich will mich jetzt noch nicht festlegen)


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (4. März 2005)

Was gibt's da noch lang zu überlegen?  

Linux + Apache ist ein Quasistandard, und das nicht ohne Grund...


----------



## JohannesR (4. März 2005)

Windows 2003 mit dem IIS


*wart*


*WUHAHAHAAA!*


----------



## pamax (4. März 2005)

Wenn man mit Linux arbeitet, muss man sich doch damit "gut" auskennen
Ist Windows nicht leichter zu arbeiten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Wenn man einen Server administriert sollte man sich natuerlich mit dem System auskennen. Da ist es dann erstmal egal ob Linux oder Windows.
Die meisten Leute haben nur das Problem daran gewoehnt zu sein von Windows alles vorgekaut zu bekommen.
Natuerlich ist bei Linux vieles anders, jedoch ist Windows wesentlich unsicherer.


----------



## pamax (4. März 2005)

Meint ihr SUSE Linux mit Apache?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Es muss nicht unbedingt Suse sein. Es gibt auch noch andere Distributionen.
Suse ist wohl die in Europa bekannteste, die Amis stehen auf Red Hat, die Chinesen auf Red Flag Linux.
Suse hat den Ruf fuer Einsteiger recht gut geeignet zu sein, da durch Yast sehr viele Einstellungen uebernommen werden.
Wenn man aber so richtig mit Linux arbeiten empfehle ich dann einer der "back-to-the-roots" Distributionen wie Slackware oder Debian.

Nachtrag: Ich nutz die Slackware, bin damit hier im Forum aber wie's aussieht ein wenig einsam.


----------



## pamax (4. März 2005)

Von Suse gibt es aber verschieden Versionen:
  SUSE LINUX Enterprise Server 
  SUSE LINUX Professional 
  SUSE LINUX Retail Solution
  Open Enterprise Server  
  Novell Linux Desktop
Welche ist davon die Beste?(für den Apacheserver?)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Das ist egal. Linux ist Linux.
Dem Apache ist es Wurst ob Du Suse Enterprise Server, Suse Professional oder Slackware, Debian oder sowas nimmst.


----------



## pamax (4. März 2005)

Danke für euere Hilfe. Ich glaube ich werds erstmal mit SUSE LINUX probieren.
(Apache)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Na dann mal viel Erfolg.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. März 2005)

Suse != Apache

Apache ist ein Webserverprogramm, das unten Linux läuft. SuSE wiederum ist eine der vielen Linux-Distributionen.


----------

